# AKFF Legend #12 - Grinner



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeXtLQ0ABkRfgEAQX+//+r////q////wYBXbsOASoABFPvbgO9323aGe5uO4fduPUVXfL1BcVtbGm29jRdlSya3bY7a7DVm51DQ00gAjQEJhU8jJiTahtGinqPJHlPUPUNpkTag1PQJpoQgkaU9KeJtQAamAMoyNGRkYADU9NQRTJ6gNGjIAGhhMQBoAAAZAlPSRBNTIaSZTynkYow0QeUaNA2oAAAAxST1NT2pGTRkyMmamQGCMQZGEB6I9EDAkRApk0EaBqZMhTzVPTaKGJ6nk2kRppo0BoGHI5y7sLOIJIJIJjRpPflxbN+29/hh5TxQopCeko4Zsv+dP9YeNsHKVFIwk+i4XBQgqKKyJCAKVXA8CgT542H1s6I7bf87vl2fo113/St+nvxa7Y4x4AFu5xPn/dafxfXy+fjs+4VjYb8Wqi5K50Bk+HqZbv8Xn9G3TWg/Ks2XJ+3OxiwUbevSh9PM/h6bp63cWhXr9MYZMhbyDm+6sb+HgvPTd05OGIlaDKdHQ+KOUMz3DsVpk2EP3n5nVfKqhsquaedJ8TxsYVMHChNosm30InqYXJjKTSb4tCkIMYlcdkcx8v2qa1u/F4TC72ash+1httx4lVQyq8Jq7TrjinaYUMbt3//yvXA4abZhq8nj3PfYvHDzDSlj8V96sKjAVKjun6aaI1qRuHBfv8gF5PQLtW4L88UMkU/r13gmY2taHnWuO5F5kJ3XPI+6XYaz2a/1E/o0hTKbltV6r2uGENEqsvnrflKBv5HjXMatHA9vosA3v55VenbllteKd3HdvtoOHGpa3TLjp+vaPi7QccVybdjbSxpvQonvit13xWlrIwRMprSv27R7rjhZIGWye1euyVYoMlTV7RouGjoglrDgy7BJ41yfYSFcuasvXjS+IZLQNrF9u3ljuhfDTSbbkfqt91nTVTnKLNJjaynjlM4QIy+I/o3614ztfTznWOp6rEXTgr49U6IYjED0qga4UbENfyjfrZH1xOwGtXilXIX64C0Mh1dOOlbPLU848EazMc8g+fHXm9VeqYVDYjugbwl3vySkeauXRPe8vwEGL8F8BzSCkHdds36DPUBDKMpBN/DKWFcLTv9Eprh2LVlBPKB2pCO42l3CBznyHGuO0tjN8ZVBrXjZ07QV4xzge+L8pvi5xPyK15ptVIoozL7sTsiIBPLu6Y737s+fVLRLHxw9+4TesItCsr18I9Wle6gccrs+j9kna7TtATE5zbE3o3Mm5srtwodMdxmJhZxOVge0jJHdtZ8Ck17uqvroaz811FbyrXSmYaMPBekvMFaHRtcMQypHVQHDu6xSCfkRcpaja5FCYqriFNTChEuSqFHi7It26hfc63vXhuPIp83nAkwiovYxcISIuBFlueXMJV3YGXYsvdw0+Y/NdojtvLSzv6pMdeOLU2yjo9ZxjH03Z0ycGyt44SmojwdmwbxcmZ36ZU/MD7HbJpXds73D3fVw/pBpgpYQllod15bzTW9k2vwMVURj33xwd0FX5c6EMKDoIgwalhxTsMSh4S+b+n4vZ+UfLw7fSvX3+j0eHNFgLWeFApThvhCA15fr+L+aViyoxti+56vwLxi5hl/HbpKgyFVQCYIJBy3zrzU8e05jkREpIs/zzqGoA+CD+ZA4kD8el8/HeRMsE+f3PSr9sOs6Feronbw9Kn4GWb514cNkoex2ERdJ99V+z5fF0nzPs6b2Rs5uhYXevjID2oCgX25WxEhgxcncb24xjFt7w1koNdmr2y2bGhwjSrE4Gsc1Bi3jps18mPbByIgtSbOrt3ZABMuSBDB0xxXxQKnCun5oRtg6Tckinxar6eWQRN0IcAA7J2M4bdhXk+DNBBY269mSTOkYVQwIIqxaYSHwiXOUTC8WpHqfSv4M9Md7L5C4+9zOT/VgKSOEVCi8i+RaxI6aEC7zQ+Y86yZuq92VsTK6OSnP/34fTFietRw33TZeBCuQ5BKlCTBCEkoMqd9bdwO9JU6By2STd8KS31emoREEE4pN6usEH48C5DN86/DqMdJ27C4cBRzDOFHpoalMc9Tr1fOhhXLH0mSG7jYUhIB+KNYzyYdAiSJsRoQ8IJ60C3MoCub02EFrQGyEG1D0oJQM6Ei4Zou+vYaUZDjEjF0ciCAmsh8uEMhrimxQkK41dRQokzFVNTMc0bDaz0cqBYsT6nAef9E9WrwgqsvX3wwCfgw5tCqiNNgwRFRUXQfYbG3ybn/eRQqAgi0cfwvFbV7mYdzu7Qx7AXHNEQZ9+wfI/eQB8P9S50h/mYEUUxgrx+7WoWxlY/tpq0Rr87WzPEn4JdAAk7+7XGGJBn5ZdU0qi82k/JkwYpPqk40qr7IBWez3ZTkQ/X3KAwvy7HtcYfoz51e54oURQQ9CrreunlYY4bpWHqThpjXsd6RkyEKvv30Pz7zf9/axCIfqx+fr7vky13/fgfR7fuyzD1Ar1JVd6o8jIroeb7klDJSTmPjPwjw5CfnU8awrePzoePzraGkatE7HDg+ByRMAt7Q2BzsCjFLMoPuuV+zWVdw4B9ud+cXxvDXytVpmL1+wghxHuVNVptsBzVQ4bPi882RQinCl8u5huSPyHj9reqJ7kkONCFpkeOjGRVR6o35kOtjEiPfB0VRt1QJqBFEcQFHn+lYnbHhHCSw5lXBVIqrg9XOJCbyAkLKESLMCr3bWtqnrlHbEmR+oUNP6whHAMjfb/2yOclB3HXGAGtBHvOWCl6Oa7eXg5yb71qHnoNd9dSQZBpRO812GG2DJ17OnZE5URrLUaIo0iMgHPcLniQopm1HUWEXGXxTelUHGeFwUYOlf71CMx3eqdnbmZPx8EjZPODj6fv19f0cwg5xB0LaCsyzOt4aQSmlXfusUSZ5bOToeA6w9EhRqhpaV5zXffRL3NWyZYaEd2cbQ7KqS7YmyRhDqUWh8K+cbsVQhCko//jDmdJdpspEnyHiEzZaN7WwGkBNG0ziiQ1Tk4qYo1oU9Qk80K97Wr8SpX1tHCjy4d9Ra6NQ7KwVzNsGullsa8TFtvQxM5tW6gfzmHBilo0JbLk3MYxSDJeLLXRyqpbAUU1kkIJLnrcW6Hu2l6nm9amoAEKJBg4473JKCAnL0yhCT9aQCEohgxeyiJvGsqJQzrGjBIYtLiiZ8mT0dN3y7vSi2tk9N/LrmUm80uss1k2ZcUzpK2SdYaXKgnw73UEsCS5s1Utg/vFx9dsfQ/m/PoNbVpwjdZONQMHBg2afKhgZ5zJI04eb80QzbbaXtBnKbuls7jeHtpUs2ncNbYOH2raXsrqiNeOOzDH2y57X77cdOF7MznayKxFi0CpH9GfeCgjpfVobpqOTtMH33Ww+NVco8Wlcbe/Crwbqi5Rz9wjOUsCTcRNR4WzBLaiNZLd67xhAW2wQKXMSNdkPixTvxhKILzZYYlYGstKOa7KNzK5jAFlUJA0cLM0KKct8m/RqDczOQVo80wscAhdz1RHXw2RDJwwES0TAxSDCLjn9mxaIDkGZ5AaGPZhShPHuYVHY9dUq2tVKocHAHj3kXiLr6kYtdmtmrq9XqG3tyLAZTKB5N4azk8RIQSWAsgbSlKzc7100iN1Y0V8Ncc362WI+bXtzKh7DDLXt3dQPasjJBeU2XD9dQNOd+qEpp+zEyrjfnl9rladrERBE7/rSWRgrmVC/1uJ829bK6iEIsKTih6aPwry84cgkRJRgRSALE8ojDIIeULSSIfMghwIoOlvG84TCSE0QWRJlbrCRfCA2mMRQ/iiQJSJESfE0YSQ+9gTrXt7qZvTJXYkWaNjCWhENe9PK+NPhqytdz/0+N0FY+3OLeCyepMHpML7OqLaNg22my+WMXLkuLS5koMXMz3tZMvaPp76/hePIadvo+JV7vLJIlyVFpIyESC0MjQgkWMlQupd1fcTetJpXj1zXzPa5axX4UVV+cSNRJUE2vFUmrFkqlCKJVIlLSqsajRWjVYsuyoZ0os4Qsuohk0sNe7NGNocpRxsFbGkIRwoGzEVPmxt/5cCcXQdlM9Qq1JSRIbElyrZVoXcxbGQpJgp8xh2+L25p2HZmwrQfO9QUCDSAPUveOAuTiQ6fiEpASUKUIBh1Od5Rawv2Uo1pRgjqnm4nCbwLdCsMqQjPMIg5hE6eE7nDMYN5g1hIqMQGINtvJMbhTUSbbBxDipVA7IX0MXU0mwz3ZSa8RGxfTNOLOXqwzBbQcWM4QXlvWNjAMjwLJ2VweWsC5bzfNogbGqy9etcTHtJJKNnrjj0X8DOtt0Ha6yjxNd+jBcKgYe44C49e+H/dh9WiNwDbba4RCaaGeQ356hs1S0pQtFdDQzym31db5qCRrqk8vXHk2oxN8HS2hAO1kxtjfhIZCpc8WI4F0zOrjcPZV85ih7FAuNNnHnjGLSlSZHDIG4kmBzMMukU7JG01UxJxm96AKMWomGDFgl0RcI32KsdqUGJtsajrmV+H8fx3/yPqPtZM01h7O3tOQEUYIujuOs+nvosvxvrsj4Z3UF3ZRE8Wh5jz23bCTEfhGfQdmCh207TZWtCbjaGbImgLya58bXs7zaZe0YnSkqjSKO7Ow3YWf5BMlWjWsoWb1JmlDBSn8ld45qiByCotGTCBpiocQ07SLkrI3sEn8eOekMDVUbbmNuZvmR+30hvK3c4MGsihGYJgDXs4ittd2XZF4CUoWtnhpVe+gujZCNG6HNzkGAi2S3Lu4FwKyqwbBPOJREwGUn6Wdk8qaaK4uSsXjEmE4SXhlZmCMmJGFiawtDKLSgiNZzLxMYqNX2900u2paCIccduuzRwRYLNS2iol6wqrLJRhxctyyjoOaOHDGwxfyU4o1sxwva2vvSRqRGVBCIKFHDUSqICG8l3k15a/AXzrQ23Snd5l1WXkMgYz8rxMDWmMppc9khvCGbpu43RaVZ4XBDTK5MYq2sYong3kqdneCNVvGJ4cKGoh6NyCNrrr5bNUq6dPf0nBydgwlIQ7pQTVLr3viwbzECCBE3kRsoi9LpH34Y8hMwCWSkHlk/pId+nH6+yFJu9BGu94up+xJVcV50I+QUbYMQqeKT2uir6dTPoa1avsD48c/LyOwwAdueyUEXQdBSicNgXVQNkFy9k0CDICufT7utGklFEUVT9077rrTS73U9F+fpnu7RDX2NBWpLs0EjAkNzKJ4MG0Xl4VR17hiGzIfCeqIibxnAJJ2YKEFjUxYIIlCAudPH/eT78uV4oAjZKPzVPjIrbQj1vyN+DusROhjxUex6coHbZLGfpoDigrsQHPuSROnlYFwx6ug+D0sKQat0RT5ciyp5QFkkjKUZ5c05mcWtCOVrATMpUMjnm4yjvaFzPh6pWc6olqNPu3xn37csHaT59489hNISJ0rWpHF3dWxYYS2N4cUWluLjQgmJJCqoAwKqg4gjy9e29q9PKlZ16O6Ik9LzsfSk0EyANpNuLlYmKZao3bZGoLJdQu7svXznxcUa/RWJFfUR4Nv2tUBPf5iNzuOmI0WysUKKQiijnfQxYbN7cZ3q9MuXAFgQhGmVVDB3+yUJ4B8z4eGOR01xpvnvnBYnYxAjbWKLZMKoohqdqhIWRWGycx5P9n6aYpPn89s2WOvBSfa9ZTJCQpvAktRKJw6lbQVlIKZR/N7lhhEDpumK61D5FJRdwcu0JtbmqS22QKcVUpuL2/A2iMfAbLZqBrzC9HogGkkfhrGw5g8a+vxXvkISK7u20WLn5QwlCEO5jXq+X2nuP1bOCJcNR1jeN+/YIlfttawOE8ZuvZzmqhQF0cAjLbm3bOc7c2QlQYiRNAM5EBWLghmvCB3sJ+CQbf6n9RvWMX+9AaIBVzbA20iuhnJyO9L4oqsgqy7VyZd8qFMUks4ku9JgZLLxHFkJi9dURNjO2axRqIbUiDbKBg4LfV9bvRMkQMOqh7/GXrLymBOCQoRALwFFvlb6yhHlLURkHGPnm8xLQ2lxhEudFcXebhZVzCsSq2mSg/0OAauH+R3oqpdIIZX0sVWGkHSE2+AyFChqzdw4R6DKiUYYAWfbk97BNgRQtRb0rQcgoRlMqQdcLVi4MoMhwG2SLICRNwg1DAp21EaHYLZInKPh2RwEve6CKtGbB2qAI76wKhDhLWwODQbjQNzC+XKH2ds9ONiJ5dsCm6JvtyMOMiZiULRQoiKvPnu3XroosJxQV3Munk8t5WK5XM9UH1G4uD1yHkMLDcmrAWVXm51ZboNb3chbZoUQJ4GpE6DxTaOSW1uT4eyPU9k4SRKk/kHJ1HfojC8IGbbL5mUwBKAJdb65YOwU1A2Ou1g2r1JxICYR8bKiWqmx4ZtHNXDGw97J/gCO0ERW0Gq0zxpuHJQNHB/gBqR5A/uftKAlCCCRihVeZefHvteOhZMLMYNr1RMw/Tyf6axSA/G6ncNOvbohHbp15GhgDIholsa5PUAtZOytxXaFxCYSyZ1O40jwdWNiUjS8GB0se6iMmKaIJshGgCsAvZsq6gSWpy79vrfVjhMbLcjpVnumO5hcfde+ku/1iMygTKK3rkU2IoufjR2bXQUWBJJDffKAlxGOqdtUhGpWRNtnApL/+LuSKcKEhy9paGg=


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations Pete , its about time we roped you into the Legends, i really enjoy your posts and have a chuckle when you and Ken and Josh get into it , great ta have you here Pete , well deserved


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> and the ass that was chosen


Bit harsh

Congrats Grinz

Haven't seen any Mythbusting posts lately? ;-)


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Here here! Congrats Grinner. Whilst some posts are inflammatory and needling at Kraley, i always enjoy the stoush. May it continue!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats Pete, a true stalwart of the site.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats mate. I Always love seeing how you put some sort of science into fishing.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

I raise a glass to our myth busting, labrador loving, political analyst, Buddhist MD.
Congratulations Pete, always enjoy your posts on the myriad of topics you cover.
The forum is a better place for your presence.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on scoring a golden grinner Pete, you are always good for a laugh and some good controversial topics at times to often liven up the forum .... also enjoy the golden shower by all the other legends as it is a special treat mate.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations Pete!

Great to see your valuable contributions to the sport, and the forum recognised, and rewarded with the golden fish.
I love your work.

Cheers andybear


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I too enjoyed your posts...except maybe the war with Kraley & Koich.

Funny meeting people the first time after reading their ramblings on the forum. Are they like their avatar? Are they really as they appeared on that thread?

Well I met Pete for the first time at Peel Island recently. A warmest smile of welcome, a ditto handshake, and now I know why they call him Grinner!

Congratulations Pete.

Trevor


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations Pete as a newcomer struggling with yakking, I have enjoyed your posts whether they be rants or fishing related. You patients are lucky people

jerry


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Well done Pete, your Knighthood is well deserved. 
Sorry, I would write a long winded congrats here but there is something on SBS at the moment about boobs :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cheers, grinner!
I raise my glass, even though it's before noon on a Friday.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Plasman said:


> Well done Pete, your Knighthood is well deserved.
> Sorry, I would write a long winded congrats here but there is something on SBS at the moment about boobs :lol:


Me too, minus the boobs, gotta find some annoying jobs for the munchkins to do before they start thinking I'm a push-over dad. I'll respond with something more appropriate during happy hour.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations mate, it is very much deserved. You are one of the few members i read all of your posts as i always get something out of them. people like you are what makes this place great. Thank you


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Well done Pete. Although we've never met I reckon you're an apt choice. And your user name seems very apt also but not because of your fishing ability. See you in Noosa sometime?

Kev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Guys, I thought we decided not to do this ?

Sorry I thought this was still in the mods section, I meant to say well done Pete, I really pushed for this to happen  
Well deserved Pete, I personally haven't read any of your posts but from what I hear they are always good.
One day we will meet for a fish.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

haha,

thanks especially to red for that.

when i got to the victoria point ramp a few years ago on about my third outing in a kayak, i honestly thought i was the first person to try this (fishing from a kayak) how wrong i was. i was amazed at how fast red was travelling as he used to paddle and pedal at the same time. i had no idea such a thing as a pedal drive even existed til i went to a trip with him about a month later.

also big thanks to scott (lazybugger) who fished with me a lot that first day and was a very funny guy and super friendly.

correct that i used capital letters for my first few posts. i write everything in capitals due to macular degeneration as its just easier for me to read. your lucky i didnt write it in a size 28 font.

just a few of the early people who helped me a lot when i posted some novice questions.
especially paul (are we there yet)
pcsolutionman
paulo
arpie
sunshiner
caught2
crazyratwoman
L3gacy
and mcbigg.

re the love triangle (haha), i have often been invited to join the 2 lads for a "spit roast" but upon checking with the kids as to what this is ,i think i mite decline.

in all seriousness, and i'm sure ken would agree. it would be easy to construct an internet site (or a facebook site) where everyone is in total agreement on everything. this may lead to a reinforcing feedback loop which might be comforting but its not a good learning environment.
so i think its beneficial to have a broad range of views. like nature, the wider the ecosystem the better.

i have always questioned everything. this may lead to me heading up some dangerous conspiracy theory cul de sacs but i think its very important to think for yourself . i love a good stir with the daily drug reps, staff, and just about everyone else who i come into contact with. indeed i just got on here because ive been preparing with the kids and nephews , some "trick or treat" countermeasures which involve a pulley system which should lower a big rubber snake from my front portico onto the heads of potential tricksters.

want to really thank bazzoo and dodge (true legends) hope you stay healthy for many years guys.

also especially on a practical level for what ive learnt from them, clarkey, plasman and mehi.

and patwah leftieant and eric for their very great interest in just about everything and sbd and keza for their great sense of humour about just about everything.

plasman i missed the boobs show last nite but i think it was on imposing some sort of size limit on boobs (or reduction surgery as the title suggest), so i presume you can post a youtube clip of it under fishing regulations. or maybe they even had some filletting connection.ouch.

finally i know i am a bit of a luddite but i really like this clip.
under epic win. i dont endorse his comments about women doing all the work (or i'll get a pm from rose) but some of his points are interesting.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

On ya Pete. Well deserved mate.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats Grinz,
it's always a pleasure to catch up for a yarn and a fish mate.
I don't think Plas had the TV on,he was just checking out his on boobs in the reflection :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Good on you grinner, I've always enjoyed your posts. You're often the voice of reason and bring a different perspective to some topics when everyone else has their eyes closed, ears pinned back and going for the throat.

Even though you may spend most of your time in off-topic, your trip reports are always interesting as you seem to travel around quite a bit, do different things and catch a variety of fish....you have caught fish haven't you?

I'd be sticking a treble on the back of that gold fish and giving it a go, reckon it would be a gun Trevally lure!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks paul, clarkey, con (luv the canefields mate), paddy and lapsey.

paddy, think you deserved one long before me and so does leftieant. do i have to bow or courtsey if i run into dodge on the water.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good on ya Grinz, you always bring a sense of humour to every post. Love your work.

ps. Dodge and Bazz are waiting in reception for their annual checkups. Rubber gloves on. Stat!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> good on ya Grinz, you always bring a sense of humour to every post. Love your work.
> 
> ps. Dodge and Bazz are waiting in reception for their annual checkups. Rubber gloves on. Stat!


Annual ?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Good onya Pete, we've never met in person but I reckon we'll catch up one day on the water and I look forward to it. A true legend well before you had the golden fish.....

Kev


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Congrats Grinz. 
Well deserved!


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Well deserved Pete, the first bloke I ever sent pictures of my chancres to.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWEH4C0AADrfgAAQUIeACjMuFgo/7//gMAEVhYamTSGobKbaSMmgA0DTQanqDRTZJoD1GhoAHqaPUEppDUj1I9TyZQD0jIeofqTQSZWO0t99KchAVxbPpFl2fr6yPtDjaMWqklLG7YwSTlmwCGKQ6301VaDmosFzHYHqi+PxzZCsH4g3dQzAos6MPe1WeNVx9CsQxzPU+5SRosS6UZJUdIQW5TW12u4u6SJqCTztG2q0aXj3ovRa/9s1DHn/Y9XJjJ8TA9joROCmZ0uMCgu5qbmJ2VVvzPpN4Nnn5T1Ww7cn8zXBGybzpXso1ywE7kOb3kkKjklJykjdBIv0RaXLpmIVjOQfej1KZY5SUDIha0gckJW2uSiBuQy1RsAPMrysRyrjUI8xKCr3Smy9NkB/F3JFOFCQYQfgLQ==


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

grinner said:


> i dont endorse his comments about women doing all the work (or i'll get a pm from rose) but some of his points are interesting.


There's a PM on the way pointing out the correct way to spell 'curtsey'. How many times have I told you?!!! As for the women doing all the work, and the men having sex all night, if the women were that tired, just who were the men having sex with? Something funny going on here...

That aside, *Congratulations Pete!!!*

A well deserved honour, and I can't think of a worthier recipient.  Apart from the fact that you look so disconcertingly similar to Tony Abbot, that is... :shock: :lol:


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Well done Pete well deserved and long overdue, an absolute gentlemen and now a legend


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks very much fellas.

occy , just for you, i hear he's going to run for the labour party. angry anderson that is. should be fun


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Way to go Pete. I've enjoyed your comparison posts and genuine enjoyment of the fishing experience. Well deserved!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

congratulations Grinner
your history and comments make an interesting read


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats Pete!

I would congratulate you in person, but haven't seen ya for months at Nugget's monthly weigh in.

-Kris


----------



## GoManGo (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## CastAway (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations Grinner, I remember meeting you once in your orange sit in kayak out the front of the little creek at the end of the esplanade at Jacobs Well and you being very interested in the peddles in my kayak, or maybe it was my girlfriend on the back? I've since read many of your trip reports and contributions to this forum and others over the years and would like to thank you for some entertaining and interesting reading. Keep it up and I look forward to seeing many more reports in the future.


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

G'day Grinner,

Firstly, great to meet you at Straddie recently - at the Gold Coast Indiedog Camping Classic (GCICC).

And here's to your inquisitive mind and new status as an all round legend. I enjoyed the camp fire chats with you and all the campers.

Hope to see you on the water again,
Best wishes,
Tony


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Well deserved congratulations Pete.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

castaway, i certainly do remember you. first hobie i ever saw. and ultra impressed with you having a girlfriend who could balance on an esky and fish at the same time.

tony, will see you at the indie (the next indie get together, not the car race)

roger, always great to see you mate and loving all your pics from the states.


----------



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well done Pete and congratulations. I have always enjoyed reading your thoughts on many and varied subjects.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Well deserved Grinz. Are you only 50 :shock: . Is that really what I'm going to become in 3 years? Soon I'll have people younger than me probing my bum (or was that last Friday night - such a haze). Thanks for the banter, the passion, the ability to take off topic further off topic, and your joy for life (other than what exists in Canberra).


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Ado said:


> Well deserved Grinz. Are you only 50 :shock: . Is that really what I'm going to become in 3 years? Soon I'll have people younger than me probing my bum (or was that last Friday night - such a haze). Thanks for the banter, the passion, the ability to take off topic further off topic, and your joy for life (other than what exists in Canberra).


Ado ,       

No comment, though I have a million more anecdotes at the ready.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

a late congrats and well deserved


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

So if I became the brain surgeon my mum always reckoned I should have been, I'd be looking at gold fish by now for sure. Sorry mum.

Congratulations Grinner.


----------

